# Young lady's nice buck!



## WOODSWIZE (Nov 29, 2012)

Her first buck!..Marion County


----------



## buff14 (Nov 29, 2012)

congrats nice deer ,even better smile!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow!! That's a heck of a first Buck!! Awesome Job!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 2, 2012)

Sweet deal!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## deadend (Dec 2, 2012)

The smile says it all.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

nice buck. Congrats


----------



## Hoss (Dec 4, 2012)

Tell her congrats on a fine buck.

Hoss


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful......nice buck too.  Congrats!

John I.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great first buck


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 11, 2013)

Agree with above, the smile says it all!
Congrats to her!!!!


----------

